# Gun size and shot placement help..



## Roli12 (Nov 12, 2013)

This weekend I am going on a Black Buck hunt and was wondering what kind of rifle you all would recommend me using, being that I want to get it mounted... I have a 270 and an AR-15 .223 Caliber.. Should I use something in the middle and what do you all think I should place the shot?


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

The .270 is a great hunting caliber and would be excellent for a Blackbuck. Place the shot behind the shoulder into the heart/lung area. He won't go far. I am sure that your guide will help set up the shot and explain exactly where to shoot. I do not recommend the .223 for hunting and they aren't allowed on many ranches for that purpose.


----------



## Roli12 (Nov 12, 2013)

It's not going to by guided.. I'm going to be free roaming the ranch... Was thinking a 270 was to big for a black buck but now with this advice I'm going with the 270.. Thanks a bunch.!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

If you don't already have ammo selected and sighted in, I recommend 130 grain bullets. Any type bullet other than ballistic tip is good for hunting IMO.


----------



## PEEWEE (Jun 4, 2013)

It would all depend on different factors like distance shot angle position of animal and wich bullet your shooting for example would not take a shoulder shot with animal quartering to me with a 223 would take that shot with a 25-06 or larger Since a black buck is a thin skinned light boned animal I would have no problem using a 223 with a good bullet (non varmint) on a perfect broad side shot right behind the shoulder at 150 yrds or less 
But since you have a 270 that's the one I would choose because of more and better bullet selection plus more range and ft lbs of energy at greater distances 
I would personally use the 270 with a 130 grn GMX Hornady superformance ammo


----------



## Roli12 (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks for your alls input Hydra, and Peewee.!! I will ve heading to academy to purchase a box 130 grain nonballistics.!! And if I'm lucky a take something and if I can ever figure out to upload a pic on this thing I will be sure to post a couple. !!


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Did you see Lone Survivor?? Remember the rookie's initiation. One of his credos was: "never shoot a large caliber man with a small caliber bullet."

Not that a black buck is a large caliber animal,- far from it. but I'm just sayingâ€¦.

270 all the way. I know there are great bullets now for the 223, but why take a chance?? Most places charge for a wounded, unrecovered animal.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Downrange energy*

You said you will be free roaming. That means you may have to take a 200 or 250 yard shot. Leave the peewee 223 behind and use your 270. Not even a close contest for down range energy.

And, you have never shot a BB before at any range. You may not be in a blind. Your shot placement will be iffy at best. Use enough gun!


----------



## Roli12 (Nov 12, 2013)

10-4 guys!!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

.270 is the way to go, I shoot 130 grain pointed soft points, awesome trajectory and knockdown power; I always shoot animals behind the shoulders so as not to ruin the front leg meat......my 2 cents


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Definitely use your .270 and even with it carefully place your shot. Tracking a wounded animal is a bummer.


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

.270 with 130 grain bullet.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Roli12 said:


> This weekend I am going on a Black Buck hunt and was wondering what kind of rifle you all would recommend me using, being that I want to get it mounted... I have a 270 and an AR-15 .223 Caliber.. Should I use something in the middle and what do you all think I should place the shot?


 .270 130 grain and you will be fine.

shoot it like you would a buck you intend to have mounted...

John


----------



## Roli12 (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks yall


----------



## Roli12 (Nov 12, 2013)

One other question.. Is it illegal to shoot a black buck from a vehicle...?


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Shooting from the road on a ranch and shooting from the public road are totally different as long as its not a migratory bird... 

You can dust him out of a truck as long as its not a public road!!!!

John


----------



## Roli12 (Nov 12, 2013)

It's going to be a private ranch.. Now which leads to my next question.. Can you drive a truck and feed to take a black buck? Is this considered "baiting" which I know with dove is considered illegal...?


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

The only animals you cannot not bait or feed in Texas are migratory birds.

All other game is open for feed and shoot...

That said you will still need to hold a Texas Hunting Lic.

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/pwdpubs/media/pwd_bk_w7000_0206.pdf

John


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

*Off TPWD*

*Exotic Animals and Fowl*

*Exotic animal* refers to grass-eating or plant-eating, single-hoofed or cloven-hoofed mammals that are not indigenous or native to Texas and are known as ungulates, including animals from the deer and antelope families that landowners have introduced into this state. Includes, but is not limited to feral hog, Aoudad sheep, Axis deer, Elk, Sika deer, Fallow deer, Blackbuck antelope, Nilgai antelope, and Russian boar. *Exotic fowl* refers to any avian species that is not indigenous to this state, including ratites (emu, ostrich, rhea, cassowary, etc.).
There are no state bag or possession limits or closed seasons on exotic animals or fowl on private property. It is against the law to:


Hunt an exotic without a valid hunting license. 
Hunt an exotic on a public road or right-of-way. 
Hunt an exotic without the landowner's permission. 
Possess an exotic or the carcass of an exotic without the owner's consent.

*Penalty:* A person who violates these laws commits an offense that is a Class A Parks and Wildlife Code misdemeanor ($500-$4000 and/or up to one year in jail).
The Texas Animal Health Commission (TAHC) regulates the movement of feral swine for disease-control purposes. For more information please call TAHC at (800) 550-8242 or visit the *TAHC Web site*.
*"Canned Hunts" (Dangerous Wild Animals)*

No person may kill or attempt to injure a dangerous wild animal (African or Asiatic lion, tiger, leopard, cheetah, hyena, bear, elephant, wolf, or rhinoceros, or any subspecies or hybrid of these animals) that is held in captivity in this state or that is released from captivity in this state for the purpose of being killed, nor may any person conduct, promote, advertise, or assist in the hunting of a dangerous wild animal.


----------



## Roli12 (Nov 12, 2013)

Well I guess that pretty much sums it up right there.! And oh yea I hunt fish to much to not get my super combo license every year, but this is just my first time going after an exotic...


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

.270 with Core-Lokt 130 grain ammo, it has been flawless for me. Right in the shoulder or right behind the shoulder. Everything I have shot with this combination has dropped on the spot.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Roli12 said:


> Well I guess that pretty much sums it up right there.! And oh yea I hunt fish to much to not get my super combo license every year, but this is just my first time going after an exotic...


 Not a problem in the world with asking questions...

That's what makes 2cool, 2cool...

Post up pictures after your trip.

They are a little spooky and normally will not jump fences however a slow spot and stalk should provide a good hunt.

Take a shooting stick with you...

If you get a 5 curl its a trophy...

John


----------



## ROCKSPRINGS HUNTER (Dec 14, 2008)

this blackbuck I shot with a 270 WSM 150 grain ballistic silvertip.

Shot on the shoulder and DOS ( DROPPED ON SITE).

So yes you can use a ballsitic round & use 150 grain.

I rather have the animal drop then run and have to track.

And got it mounted.


----------



## Roli12 (Nov 12, 2013)

Nice Buck Rockspring!!! Would you happen to have a pic of the mount.?


----------



## ROCKSPRINGS HUNTER (Dec 14, 2008)

This is one I have on my phone. 

Decent Pic.


----------



## Roli12 (Nov 12, 2013)

Man! Very impressive my Dood!!!


----------



## Roli12 (Nov 12, 2013)

I got shot one today fellas!!


----------

